# AC parts?



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Where would I get a new impeller for an Aquaclear filter? It's very noisy during operation.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

you sure it's the impeller the shaft wears out more quickly then the impeller. for ac parts big al's sells them but I would take out the shaft first and look it at it should be complete smooth.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

check the walls of the motor housing too. if you sucked up sand it will grind out the relatively soft plastic inside the motor before it starts to get the metal impeller.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

It is probably the magnet part as when it is cleaned the plastic part moves freely but when I take it out of the tank it is has resistance. I have contacted Hagen and they will be shipping me a new impeller.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> It is probably the magnet part as when it is cleaned the plastic part moves freely but when I take it out of the tank it is has resistance. I have contacted Hagen and they will be shipping me a new impeller.


for free?, are you still under the 2 year warranty?, I didn't know hagen was still shipping parts since aquaclear filters are no longer listed on their website and is now discontinued.


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

If anyone ever needs shafts or impeller for AC filter....try sugarglidder.
He comes to Kennedy Commons and makes stops along the 401 approx. once a month.
Hope this helps,

...Ralph


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> for free?, are you still under the 2 year warranty?, I didn't know hagen was still shipping parts since aquaclear filters are no longer listed on their website and is now discontinued.


http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aquatic/sub_category_psubtype.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=107&PSUBCAT=10701

Hagen has not discontinued the Aquaclear nor will they be in the near future.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> for free?, are you still under the 2 year warranty?, I didn't know hagen was still shipping parts since aquaclear filters are no longer listed on their website and is now discontinued.


Yes free and it is only about 2 months old though they didn't ask for proof.

This is what I emailed them

Approximately 2 months ago I purchased an Aqua clear 70 filter. The motor consistently seems to make a grinding noise despite being cleaned often. The plastic impeller seems to get stuck on the magnet reducing movement which is most likely causing this problem. The filter has not been run dry nor subjected to anything other then normal operating conditions. The motor itself has not been tampered with or taken apart.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

AquaClear filters are still on Hagen's web site, and I would really seriously doubt they would discontinue them. They are the best HOBs on the market.

W


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

They are on there site and I contacted them via there own interface because the phones aren't manned on weekends. They have "aquaclear" in there pull downs while sumbitting a complaint.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Hagen is excellent at dealing with things like this. Even if it's your fault, they'll usually try to help you. (Not saying it was your fault). Seachem is really good like that too.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

A new impellar just showed up in the mail. I expected it to take longer as they said they didn't have the part in stock and could take at least a week. It arrived with small bottles of Cycle and aqua plus. Will do a through cleaning inside the motor cavity prior to putting the new one on.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> A new impellar just showed up in the mail. I expected it to take longer as they said they didn't have the part in stock and could take at least a week. It arrived with small bottles of Cycle and aqua plus. Will do a through cleaning inside the motor cavity prior to putting the new one on.


Make sure you use the cycle and aqua plus as decoration only. Maybe on a shelf somewhere.
I once got a scooter part from Germany the next day. I was shocked. They told me on the phone "It will be there tommorow"

I was like "Ya.. Seriously though when's it coming?"

DHL 20 hours later. Ridiculous. They must have shipped it out literally when they hung up the phone.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Well it was sent out "expeditated mail" so that didn't hurt. I don't plan to use them but it is still a nice gesture considering they didn't have to.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> Well it was sent out "expeditated mail" so that didn't hurt. I don't plan to use them but it is still a nice gesture considering they didn't have to.


Is expeditated like expedited but better?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Is expeditated like expedited but better?


Damn right lol


----------

